# Forum skin messed up!



## DaRk_ViVi (Mar 20, 2009)

Clicking on a link in the "Latest discussion" on the portal revert the skin back to the IPB default one. :S
If you manually set the GBAtemp skin it will work fine until you click a link again (and the Portal doesn't work with the default IPB skin).


----------



## Minox (Mar 20, 2009)

Same thing happens to me, and it's getting a little annoying.

Also when clicking the "Home"-button on the front page it also seems to change into the IP.Board Pro skin.

Edit: In fact all links on the front page seems to give you the IP.Board Pro skin.

Edit 2: Hell, even pressing my home button in my web browser when being on the front page gives me that skin.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 20, 2009)

How fucking annoying. What's up with Gbatemp lately? You shouldn't have moved the servers.


----------



## JPH (Mar 20, 2009)

Is it just me or is the latest discussions box fucked up too?


----------



## Minox (Mar 20, 2009)

JPH said:
			
		

> Is it just me or is the latest discussions box fucked up too?


That I also noticed.


----------



## JPH (Mar 20, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fristi (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Noitora (Mar 20, 2009)

Gbatemp is fucked up.


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 20, 2009)

We're aware of this issue and are looking into it.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like the old layout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this one no good


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 20, 2009)

I kinda like this


----------



## Noitora (Mar 20, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> I kinda like this


I prefer this one too but the portal is not viewable


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 20, 2009)

We're experiencing a few hiccups in our switch to Futaba, please bear with us. TempChan will be up and running shortly.

(just kidding)


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 20, 2009)

whoa. this is so retro.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 20, 2009)

April Fools Day come early this year?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 20, 2009)

retro is good but the portal becomes unviewable,
i'd keep the retro look if something was done with the portal, color adjustment maybe?


----------



## War (Mar 20, 2009)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> April Fools Day come early this year?


DEAR GBATEMP USERS:

WE ARE NOW A PART OF CNET.

ENJOI.


----------



## chuckstudios (Mar 20, 2009)

chuckstudios said:
			
		

> sllide used a CSRF exploit from the shoutbox to do it.
> 
> CODE



I told Narin this shit would happen.


----------



## fristi (Mar 20, 2009)

chuckstudios said:
			
		

> chuckstudios said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i did it on purpose so narin would discover it XD


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 20, 2009)

sllide said:
			
		

> chuckstudios said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Mar 20, 2009)

Clicking on a link in the "Latest discussion" on the portal revert the skin back to the IPB default one. :S
If you manually set the GBAtemp skin it will work fine until you click a link again (and the Portal doesn't work with the default IPB skin).


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2009)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> sllide said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can only second that request. What a dumb idea to do this 'on purpose so Narin discovers it'.


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 20, 2009)

Topic locked.


----------

